# make a medium refinery



## ashir (Dec 12, 2018)

hi every one, it is just an effort to move on. i am a small scale home refiner from 2 years, but nit very old on this forum. i am looking forward from small to mid refininer, i am always intrested in making own things. so i am going to start to show what i want to do and what i will do to make a medium setup for ewaste processing. 
so from start,
scrap to be recycle!
1 motherboards( non chinese, old stuff)
2 rams( all types) 
3 old HDR boards,
4 processers( non ceramic)
5 mobile boards( old) 

Mathod of saperation
manual depopulation with hammer chisel

saperation
ics(all types)+ mlccs+ processors

so first step is to make a pyroliser. from many ideas imon forum i decided to use this design
need comments on this so design should be change or upgrade for more effeciency as many master minds hidden on forum


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 12, 2018)

Where do your exhaust gasses go?

Dave


----------



## ashir (Dec 12, 2018)

FrugalRefiner
back in to the furnance to burn off,


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 12, 2018)

You miss my point. Your drawing seems to show a closed system. The blower blows into this container. The exhaust is routed back into this same closed container. It's like trying to blow into a plastic jug. Unless there is some escape for the exhaust gasses, you can't blow anything into the jug. You need somewhere for the exhaust gasses to escape for it to work.

Dave


----------



## ashir (Dec 13, 2018)

hmmm. you mean there should be way so unburnet fumes flow off from container( furnance) ?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi!
I think what FrugalRefiner points to, is that your drawing shows the furnace as a closed box.
It is possible it is just your schematic and it is just a representation of the idea. 
What is sure, is that the box with the coal needs a vent, to get the exhausts out. 
It already have the blower installed ;-)
And one post should be sufficient.


----------



## ashir (Dec 13, 2018)

got that. its just a side view. it will be with a lid on it and as usual a lid with a measured hole according to furnance size.


----------



## ashir (Dec 13, 2018)

and one post is sufficient
is this a question? i will try to show generally what i will do , and no doubt, i am posting here not to show what i do only, i have also a goal to get guide and help from other members


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 13, 2018)

Aah.
That was probably a glitch.
There were two identical posts after each other, it is only one now.
;-)

Moderator glitch (I deleted the duplicate post) butcher


----------



## ashir (Dec 13, 2018)

ok . i was trying to make maximum equipment at home and use in process. i was consentrating on equipment for pms recovery via smelting. 
well stop this post. and i will post pocs in gallery. i will try to learn from experience instead of members. thanks


----------

